#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  spiegelbolletje? Trance Energy 2010

## LJ_jacob

Ik heb een gok gedaan en kom op 3000-3500 uit. Wie kan mij vertellen hoeveel het er waren?

High Contrast stage Trance Energy 3-4-2010
http://94.100.118.122/918650001-9187...50_6_rvfq.jpeg
http://94.100.118.172/918650001-9187...92_6_1Brk.jpeg

----------


## hardstyle

OMG! Ben ik ff blij dat ik die dingen niet hoef op te hangen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik gok zo'n 3000-4000 van die spiegelbollen.

----------


## Big Bang

Nog een foto:

http://media.nu.nl/m/m1czldla2ht5.jpg

----------


## LJ_jacob

autsj.... onderste "ring" linksvoor mist een balletje....
kopstootje?

----------


## Mark Vriens

ik denk dat ze er te weinig hadden :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Dat lijkt me sterk, maar ik weet wel: ik kan ze niet in een alto kwijt :Wink:

----------


## Back on Track

iemand al info over de getallen???

ik gok op 900-1100

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ik neem aan dat iemand het van Pixel Industries of ID&T het ons kan vertellen. Maar het is een kleine kans dat die hier rond zwerven op dit forum.

Laten we het hopen dat iemand hier bekend is met iemand van de bedrijven die hieraan mee hebben gewerkt. Want ik vind het wel interessant om te weten hoeveel balletjes er hangen, en hoe dit allemaal gehangen word. Want dat lijkt mij ook een bijna onmogelijke klus. :Big Grin:

----------


## chippie

"Leg neer die bal, je weet hoe dat gaat...." 

Denk dat er binnenkort weer een ballen2dehandsmarkt zal zijn. Enkel te koop per 100. 

Het zijn er erg veel.......maar hoeveel???

----------


## Steve89

Ik heb in de wandelgangen bij T E gehoord dat het er 4200 waren.
Ik stond als operator in de betreffende zaal.

----------


## JeroenVDV

ID&T blijft ook shoppen wat betreft operators he..

Ziet er wel erg sjiek uit, deze spiegelbollen-stage. Zal wel door Frank V. geleverd zijn? Doet me denken aan een ontwerp van als ik het goed heb Studio 100 in 't Sportpaleis waar hij decor voor leverde..

----------


## dj-wojcik

We hebben het dan over de  high contrast stage , maar dat kan Steve89 ons wel vertellen, want hij schijnt er al operator te hebben gestaan. Dus nu zie je maar dat er altijd iemand van dit forum op een dergelijke productie is geweest :Big Grin: 

Kun jij niet even rond vragen hoeveel balletjes....? Of denk je echt 4200 :O Je moet toch wat contacten er aan overgehouden hebben?:P

----------


## Steve89

> ID&T blijft ook shoppen wat betreft operators he..



Hoe bedoel je dat?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Hoe bedoel je dat?



Letterlijk zoals ik het zeg.. :Big Grin:  Heb de afgelopen jaren aan 'operator-teams' voor de ID&T/Q-dance events nogal wat verschillende partijen zien langskomen.

----------


## @lex

Was het niet gewoon zo dat je als publiek mocht schatten hoeveel het er waren en dat degene die er het dichtst bij zat ze gratis mee naar huis kreeg?

;-)

@lex

----------


## LJ_jacob

ik had spontaan een trailertje opgehaald. dan pieter maar even uit z'n bed bellen  :Wink: . zou je de 4200x4 = 16800 safetys (want daar hing het spul aan) ook er bij krijgen?

Even wat anders, wie deden de lasers?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Even wat anders, wie deden de lasers?



Laser Image BV uiteraard.

----------


## Perfect-Effects

Volgens de site van Highlite hingen er 2488 spiegelbollen.

2450 bolletjes van 30 centimeter, en 38 bollen van 1 meter doorsnede.

Zie ook: HIGHLITE online - Showtec @ Trance Energy 2010 - Utrecht (NL)

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

dit idee is al eerder gedaan:





wel super leuk en mooi gedaan

----------


## Harmen

en ze waren dus van frank v. idd jeroen..

----------


## moderator

Meer over de spiegelbollen en ander spul ook te lezen in: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pro...0-utrecht.html

----------


## G.P.Fransen

> en ze waren dus van frank v. idd jeroen..



Frank V. klinkt wel heel louche zo xD

----------


## Back on Track

ik denk dat ze ongeveer hetzelfde idee hebben gebruikt bij intents...

----------


## G.P.Fransen

EURO CONTAINER 120x100x100cm
MIRROR BALL 30cm CONTAINER(25 pc)
diameter 30cm
50 pcs per euro container
2,7 kg /pc (stock 3000)
incl steels 50, 80 cm or steel wire 80-1000cm

Ook stock van grote aantallen MIRROR BALL 50cm / 100cm / 200cm

was dus van pixelscreen.be

Info gevonden op http://www.3d69.be/pixelscreen/speci...iteversion.pdf
Staan best leuke aantallen sfx in  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mhsounds

Frank kwam bij ons laatst ook wat spiegel bolletjes brengen ;-)
Stond ook pixelscreen op.

----------


## rinus bakker

In elk geval verstomt de discussie meteen over het 'safen' ervan.
Tewijl de gevarenzone hier toch zeer omvangrijk is,
en de blootstellingsduur ook redelijk lang is.
Zelfs zo'n ding van 3-5kg dat van 10a12 meter naar beneden komt zeilen 
is absoluut dodelijk als je eronder staat. 
En zo te zien hangen er ook heel wat bij die meer zijn dan 5kg. 
Wel safety's aan spots en speakers, maar niet aan deze 'skullbreakballs'?
Ik neem aan dat ze niet aan draaimotors hingen.

----------


## Lazy

> In elk geval verstomt de discussie meteen over het 'safen' ervan.
> Tewijl de gevarenzone hier toch zeer omvangrijk is,
> en de blootstellingsduur ook redelijk lang is.
> Zelfs zo'n ding van 3-5kg dat van 10a12 meter naar beneden komt zeilen 
> is absoluut dodelijk als je eronder staat. 
> En zo te zien hangen er ook heel wat bij die meer zijn dan 5kg. 
> Wel safety's aan spots en speakers, maar niet aan deze 'skullbreakballs'?
> Ik neem aan dat ze niet aan draaimotors hingen.



Ik ga me veder niet met de discussies bemoeien maar om even op intents terug te komen waren deze bollen allemaal per stuk voorzien van een safety....

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Gespot op Summerfestival in Antwerpen  :Smile:  , btw

vond deze spiegelballen ook wel leuk  :Stick Out Tongue:  >

http://s2.partyindustries.be/partypi...373_343586.jpg

of de voorkant xD

http://s2.partyindustries.be/partypi...373_343592.jpg

 :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Vind het eerlijk gezegd wel een dappere rig om zo te zien, het zal doorgerekend zijn maar toch...

----------


## qvt

Zijn hier nog meer mensen die de cirkel op de onderste foto niet helemaal lekker vinden :Embarrassment:

----------


## sis

> Zijn hier nog meer mensen die de cirkel op de onderste foto niet helemaal lekker vinden



Bedoel je die mee zijn pet of die grijze kop  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## qvt

die grote, dus die boven die grijze kop hangt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Denk dat guinnes book of records eens een nieuwe categorie moet gaan aanmaken xD







@tomorrowland

----------


## pieturp

Ligt 't nou aan mij, of aan de foto's?

Ik vind 't zeker allemaal wel indrukwekkend, maar "mooi" kan ik 't toch echt niet noemen. Iemand die me hier iets meer over kan vertellen? Ik zie dit toch meer als deco, niet als licht-element. Of heb ik 't fout en vatten de foto's gewoon niet die sfeer?

----------


## qvt

spiegelbolletjes zijn wel "in" op het moment  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar als ik zo eens kijk naar de standaard spiegelbol zou ik ze nooit in die getalen boven het publiek durven hangen  :EEK!:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Is in veel gevallen idd deco, echter als je een lasertje hebt staan veranderd de zaak compleet en is het zeker een show/licht element  :Big Grin: 

Foto's zijn niet echt duidelijk en geeft het niet zo goed weer maar geen tijd om betere te zoeken  :Wink: 

alle spiegelbollen hebben trouwens een aparte safety  :Wink:

----------


## NiTRO

> spiegelbolletjes zijn wel "in" op het moment  maar als ik zo eens kijk naar de standaard spiegelbol zou ik ze nooit in die getalen boven het publiek durven hangen



Bolletjes zijn allemaal veilig hoor en de meeste hangen allemaal aan kleine bridles gemaakt van safety cables. Hier kan weinig fout gaan. Het principe is nu ook al een paar keer gebruikt, Trance Energy, Studio 54, Tommorow land etc.

meer pics op showfotos.nl

----------


## NiTRO

Er hingen er naar mijn info 3500.



*Producent: ID&T (NL)
Light Design: ID&T; Bart Straver (NL)
Sound & Lights: Rentall - Bemmel (NL);
Effects / Mirrorballs: Dis3bution - Meise (B) 
Laser: Laser Image BV*

----------


## G.P.Fransen



----------


## NiTRO

Ziet er toch ook weer gaaf uit!

----------


## G.P.Fransen



----------

